# Tug Isleworth Lion off Chiswick



## Akaroa (Sep 19, 2021)

As boy living on riverside Chiswick Mall,used to record all
passing river traffic, tug Isleworth Lion one of my favourites,
don’t know why ,the name?
One day she came up heavily towing barges, with what looked
like her funnel on fire….probably just bit of excess oil caught?
Told my older sister, she rang the Evening Standard, next day
little article ‘tug funnel on fire..’ appeared.
She got paid £10 for that…….I didn’t see any of it of course…!


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## Akaroa (Sep 19, 2021)

Thanks for those Bill, in later life not always so
smart looking, but a good worker..! John R.


----------



## matthew flinders (Feb 19, 2010)

Akaroa said:


> As boy living on riverside Chiswick Mall,used to record all
> passing river traffic, tug Isleworth Lion one of my favourites,
> don’t know why ,the name?
> One day she came up heavily towing barges, with what looked
> ...


Speaking with a friend, whose father was the first owner of ISLEWORTH LION, he told me that a scavenge fire was not that unusual. In fact on one occasion the fireboat MASSEY SHAW was exercising nearby and tried to board with hatchets drawn!


----------



## matthew flinders (Feb 19, 2010)

Speaking with a friend, whose father was the first owner of ISLEWORTH LION, he told me that a scavenge fire was not that unusual. In fact on one occasion the fireboat MASSEY SHAW was exercising nearby and tried to board with hatchets drawn!


----------



## Akaroa (Sep 19, 2021)

matthew flinders said:


> Speaking with a friend, whose father was the first owner of ISLEWORTH LION, he told me that a scavenge fire was not that unusual. In fact on one occasion the fireboat MASSEY SHAW was exercising nearby and tried to board with hatchets drawn!


Great stuff! Also remember ,and only once, seeing a Gaselee tug(I think
1935 built Mamba) coming down on top of tide past Chiswick Mall but inside
passage of Chiswick Eyot (island) ! , could have been bit dodgy as shallows
each end there,,,know it well, kept my converted lifeboat on moorings there.
John R.


----------

